# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Forum Questions & Workings >  Sa frog

## Thomas

Who can tell me what this frogs common name is please.

----------


## Carlos

Hello and welcome to FF Thomas!  It's a Grass Frog in the genus _Ptychadena. _ Probably _P. anchietae_, the Plain Grass Frog, also known as Anchieta's Ridged Frog  :Smile:  .

----------


## Thomas

> Hello and welcome to FF Thomas!  It's a Grass Frog in the genus _Ptychadena. _ Probably _P. anchietae_, the Plain Grass Frog, also known as Anchieta's Ridged Frog  .


Thanks Mentat

----------

